# body to frame bolts



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

Have front fenders off. Engine out next. Want to get body off frame. How many bolts hold body to frame.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

On GTOs there are a total of 14 not including the core support bushings,


----------



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

1967 GTO Skylark Tempest LeMans Frame Nice Solid Pontiac Buick | eBay

Good pics here of a 67.


----------



## squirrelbox (Apr 25, 2015)

Thankyou


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

all the rusted ones...


----------

